

Startup Sunset - ffpsx
http://chromemote.com/blog/startup-sunset

======
davidcelis
It's pretty annoying when a page automatically opens up a new tab to direct
you to download their Chrome extension.

~~~
ffpsx
I agree. Sorry, that was unintended. Fixed now. Thanks for the heads up.

